# Moving to Cedre Villas (Silicon Oasis)



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi All,

After what seems like a lifetime, my daughter and I are finally making the move from Scotland to Dubai, to join my husband who has been out there for the past 5 months or so.

My husband recently moved into our new villa in Cedre Villas (Silicon Oasis) and like any typical guy, he is about as useful as an ashtray on a motorbike, when it comes to finding out about social activities etc.

My question to all of you is, our daughter is 13 years old and here in Scotland she is quite the social animal and we don't want her to lose that. Due to us moving over during the school holidays she will not get a chance to meet new school friends until mid September, so I was wondering if anyone could tell me if there are many kids, (sorry, young adults!!!) of her age in Cedre Villas and what activities are there locally to keep them amused?
We are keen for her to get involved with the activities fairly quickly and have no issue in doing our part when it comes to 'Mum's Taxi Services Inc'. We are really looking forward to moving over and making new friends and enjoying some that that heat my husband keeps reminding me about, every time I mention to him it is cold and raining here in Scotland!!!!. 

Looking forward to reading your replies.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure there was a thread about Silicon Oasis a while ago. Quite a few of Emirates Airlines more senior staff live out there. Suggest you do a search.
-


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

There is a community center near Cedre Villas with a really nice pool. (and a Spinney's Supermarket, Costa Coffee, and and and)
I've seen plenty of kids there as I walk past to go to the yummy Al Arrab restaurant inside.
I bet she can meet some people there... Good luck!


----------

